
JP Morgan Puts Debt Issuance on the Blockchain - abbieseide
https://altcoinreport.co/jp-morgan-puts-debt-issuance-on-a-blockchain/
======
abbieseide
JP Morgan has launched a test of logging transaction data from debt issuance
onto the blockchain.

